# first time but not the last time ABTs w/ pics



## lexscsmoker (Dec 17, 2010)

Tried my first ABTs today and I wish I could make them everyday.  I bought enough peppers for 20 but ran out of filling so I only made 14.  I'm doing 50 next time.  I used 1 package of cream cheese, a pack of the hidden valley ranch powder stuff(my wife uses this for her cheese ball recipe) and some coarse black pepper.  This is a great recipe.  Next time I'll go easy on the filling so I'll have more ABTs.  I put them in at 250 deg for a little over 2.5 hrs.  I was smoking them with some ribs.  Here are some pics.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 17, 2010)

They look good and I'm sure tasted even better.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 17, 2010)

Those look awsome! I could eat abts everyday and be content. Where in SC is Lexington btw? I'm about a half hr away from Lexington NC which is a bbq mecca.


----------



## meateater (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 18, 2010)

Good looking ABT's congrats


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 18, 2010)

You'll be the hit of every party when you bring the ABT's!!  they are seriously addictive, both to make AND to eat!


----------



## lexscsmoker (Dec 18, 2010)

smokinstevo, lexington is bout 20 mins southwest of columbia.


----------

